# Durham Archers - 5th leg of the Seaway Challenge



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Just a reminder that Durham Archers is hosting the 5th leg of the Seaway Challenge June 14 2009.
Registration will open at 8:00 am with a shot gun start at 10:00am.
This is a 40 target tournament.

Our club is located at Columbus Rd and Wilson Rd in north Oshawa.
There will be signs posted for direction.

If you want to have fun and shoot a Great Course come on out!!!

See you all there.:canada:


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

In addition to the above post - there will be an APA (donated by Gagnon Sports) bow up for grabs for all registered shooters.
Shoot is open to all shooters ( not only Seaway competitors )

See you out there


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you have to do to win the APA? 

That would be one sweet door prize!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

sagitarius said:


> What do you have to do to win the APA?
> 
> That would be one sweet door prize!


Just have to stand on one hand and recite the alphabet backwards :mg:

J/K you just have to sign up to shoot that day, when you reg. you will receive a ticket.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Durham's tournament is open to all shooters. Whether your shooting in the Seaway Challenge or not.

All paid and registered shooters qualify for the draw prize which is an APA bow donated by Gagnon Sports of Oshawa.

So come on out for the shoot and you could go home with a new bow.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Address*

Can we have the exact address so I can program my gps with postal code thanks.....


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Can we have the exact address so I can program my gps with postal code thanks.....


Ted we don't have an address for the club as it is on an unassumed road.
I believe you will be traveling from the east. Get off the 401 at Harmony road and go north to Winchester Rd. Which should the second road north of taunton rd. Turn left (west) proceed a km or two to Columbus Rd. Turn right
(north) on Wilson and follow the signs ( about a km ) See you there.
I here you may be coming on Sat. with the magic bus, we have a spot for you.

Randy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*who knows ....*

Might not sure yet thanks though ... for directions....


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks For the coords*

looking forward to the shoot!!

It will be the first time myself and several of us from the napanee area have shot in Duram. Can't wait

Tinker


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Wet Course*

Hi Guys,

With all the rain this year, our south course is a little wet. Make sure you bring your boots or good hikers. The water wasn't too deep on the weekend and may dry up a bit by Sunday.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*???? power*

Any place I can plug my camper in for ac power thanks....


----------



## Cross eyed bear (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry no power, you'll have to rough it. By the way , if you go to durhamarchers.ca ,it will show you a map how to get there. If you got a gps, you can put the following coordinates,....17T 0669701
UTM 4872978 That will get you to the south gate off of Columbus.
17T 0669767 
UTM 4873760 That will get you to the club house, hope this helps.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

I have tried both the phone number and the contact email listed for Durham Archers hoping to get some info.No reply as of yet.Trying to find out if a clean hotel/motel is near to shoot.Would appreciate any input.Thanks.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info John and the leg work.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

can you post hotels and motels maybe simpler thanks


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> can you post hotels and motels maybe simpler thanks


There are a few in the Oshawa area. I googled motels in the Oshawa area and came up with the following

Best Western 559 Bloor St. W
Comfort Inn 605 Bloor St W
Holiday Inn 1011 Bloor St. E

the above three are easily accessable of the 401 and are not far from the club. Holiday Inn being the easiest to access of the 401 and shortest distance to the club. Sorry there was no phone #'s 

Another Travel Lodge 940 Champlain Ave


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

I will be there with bells on[tinker bells] to be exact...

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

3--d said:


> I will be there with bells on[tinker bells] to be exact...
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:



Andy, I don't ever want to hear about you doing anything with Tinker's bells


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

*Update on Hotels*



F/F 3Der said:


> There are a few in the Oshawa area. I googled motels in the Oshawa area and came up with the following
> 
> Best Western 559 Bloor St. W
> Comfort Inn 605 Bloor St W
> ...


Apparantly the Travel Lodge has offered a little price break - mention you are shooting an archery tournament at Durham Archers and the price will be $82.00/night includes two beds and either a hot or cold breakfast.
Pool also available 905-436-9500 toll free 1-888-484-6045
Coming from the east - Exit at Stevenson Rd. (mile 415) Champlain Rd is straight across the intersection (north side of the 401)

In the morning the easiest route to the club would propably be to take 401 east to Harmony Rd. then head north to Winchester Rd. turn left west to Wilson Rd. follow until you see to signs to enter Durham Archers.

There is a map for the club on website also www.durhamarchers.ca


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*i'll second that*

nobody touches tinkers bells other than tinker and the wife



sagitarius said:


> Andy, I don't ever want to hear about you doing anything with Tinker's bells


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

*A Great Day*

I would like take this opportunity to thank everyone that made it out to our shoot (Durham Archers) today. We had good weather and a good turnout - in the neighborhood of 141 shooters. We hope that everyone had a good time and hope to see you next year. :darkbeer:

Randy


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

F/F 3Der said:


> I would like take this opportunity to thank everyone that made it out to our shoot (Durham Archers) today. We had good weather and a good turnout - in the neighborhood of 141 shooters. We hope that everyone had a good time and hope to see you next year. :darkbeer:
> 
> Randy




Very well run, well laid out, and enjoyable shoot!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*grrrrrreat*

Great shoot... super nice venue..... excellent food.... new targets... What else is there to say.... Kudos to the club... well worth the 4.5 hr drive....


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Durham*

For once i have to agree with Ted {CLASSICHUNTER} LOL  this was a well thought of event all that any archer could ask for, hats off to John and all that set it up :darkbeer: well don all


----------

